# Theming Cm7



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyoone could answer me some questions. i am new to theming and I recently was able to compile my images into someones cm7 .apk. I would never release this to the public without permission of the original CM7 themer but I was curious if he allows me to release it when its fully ready where is the location of the descriptions from him? Like his name and all that. I just want to make sure I do it right otherwise ill just use templetebread.apk Its mostly a framework theme not much of anything else but its sick looking







thanks for the help


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I was wondering if anyoone could answer me some questions. i am new to theming and I recently was able to compile my images into someones cm7 .apk. I would never release this to the public without permission of the original CM7 themer but I was curious if he allows me to release it when its fully ready where is the location of the descriptions from him? Like his name and all that. I just want to make sure I do it right otherwise ill just use templetebread.apk Its mostly a framework theme not much of anything else but its sick looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is in the XML, look at the Android Manifest.XML, and the Strings.XML and Styles.XML


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> It is in the XML, look at the Android Manifest.XML, and the Strings.XML and Styles.XML


cool thanks. Also the theme im using to base off of is already 95% gingerbread themed if I am changing the color I have to change that in XMLs? if you even have a guide cause i know your a dope themer







thanks bro


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> cool thanks. Also the theme im using to base off of is already 95% gingerbread themed if I am changing the color I have to change that in XMLs? if you even have a guide cause i know your a dope themer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are changing the icon colors, button highlights and etc. then you dont need to change any XML for color. As for guides, I would hit up JaiRomero, i hear he has a guide. PM me or send me a tweet if you want some quick help.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> If you are changing the icon colors, button highlights and etc. then you dont need to change any XML for color. As for guides, I would hit up JaiRomero, i hear he has a guide. PM me or send me a tweet if you want some quick help.


Thats all I really will be doing. Thanks bro appreciate the help. I'll PM you with any other questions. No twatter for me


----------

